# '84 720 2.4 head issues



## cknox3 (Nov 26, 2010)

Anyone know if nissan had issues with heads blowing gaskets for 720 models 84, did thet change the torque sequence or gasket to help with this? HELP! please call or email 262-716-3201 craig or [email protected]


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

did u plane the block ?
did u mill the head??

did u buy new head bolts???


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

The Z24 was a great torque motor, but meak in its support for making the power.

The head was known to blow the gaskets and is prone to micro-fractures that contribute to this fact.

Sometimes for the most part, you will get lucky as I did with a 86 720 with a Z24 carb motor and it has 325k miles and still ran great till i sold it. 

Have the head magnafluxed and mill the block/head for flatness.

Always use new head-bolts, its required in every shop manual from Nissan I have used.

And use a good Nismo or dealer headgasket/bolt kits.


----------

